# Frogs & Toads > Aquatic Clawed Frogs >  pellets

## Kaja

Have anyone tried these pellets? Are they okay to give to acf?

Blackworm / Beef Heart Mix " Sticks " Sinking & with Andrew Soh&apos;s Pro-More | eBay

----------


## Carlos

Never seen them; maybe you can try them as treats and see if frogs will eat them.  If they do not eat them, recommend remove from tank or they will foul the water.  Good luck  :Smile:  !

----------

